# Lewis



## Bandguy (Aug 13, 2006)

I have got the impression that CS Lewis was of the Arminian impression. I have never read anything by him. Is this a correct impression?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 14, 2006)

I hear it often that he is arminian. But have never heard or read any sources that claim such.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 14, 2006)

See C.S. Lewis's Theology: Somewhere Between Ransom and Reepicheep by James Townsend.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks interesting Andrew. Not sure I have time to read it just yet. But thanks.


----------



## Bandguy (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Andrew. There is now no doubt if Lewis actually did say these things that he is an arminian heretic.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 14, 2006)

In _Letters to Malcolm_ Lewis comes extremely close to Calvinism on pure philosophy. This is a book from close to the end of his life.
In Miracles he argues transcendentally.


----------

